# 24 أغسطس ..يوما تخشاه الأخوان



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

كتب - عبدالحكيم أبوعلم :
لا أظن أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعيش  بهدوء فى تلك الأيام واغلب أعضائها معتكف فى المساجد كما يتردد ، لن يفرض  شخصا كلاما معسولا على تفكيرى كى أصدق أن الرئيس مرسي ومرشده غير قلقين من  24 أغسطس وما يمثله من عبرة وعظة .. " أفعل كما تشاء فكما تدين تدان " .
24  أغسطس .. لن يكون يوما عاديا ، هكذا نقلت مصادر لمكتب الأرشاد قبل إجتماعه  الذى تم منذ أيام قليله وعلينا أن نعد أنفسنا له من الأن .
يخشى  البعض من مواجهة محتملة بين شباب الاخوان ومتظاهرى هذا اليوم ضد حكم الرئيس  الجديد وما قد يحدث جراء ذلك وهناك خوف أكبر من الدخول فى حرب أهلية.
المشهد  مرتبك .. وعلى جماعة الاخوان أن تفكر كثيرا قبل الإقدام على قرار الدفع  بشبابها إلى مواجهة المتظاهرين فى ذلك اليوم كما حدث أمام مدينة الانتاج  منذ ساعات ضد الاعلامى خالد صلاح ومحاولات الفتك بتوفيق عكاشة التى أغلقت  فضائيته الاعلامية التى يعتبرها البعض هى الداعى لتلك الثورة .
الحلول  كثيرة لتفادى اخطاء الماضى وعلى مستشارى مرسي طرحها من الأن قبل الوصول  لذلك اليوم الذى كان تشييع جثماين شهداء مجزرة الحدود بروفة له.
لن  تكون الحلول بتهديد عكاشة وأبوحامد وبكرى بل بخطوات قوية ومحسوبة لرئيس  البلاد محمد مرسي تهدأ من غليان الرأى العام ضد انقطاع الكهرباء وغياب  البنزين وما يحدث على الحدود ومشاكل أخرى كثيرة .


من موقع مصراوي


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*أشعلوها ناراً تحرقهم عملاء قطر .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الحشد الشعبى للشارع اصبح بيخيف اى سلطه مهما كانت قوتها 
والاخوان بالفعل بيعيشوا حاله من القلق بل الرعب لانهم واثقين انهم فى لحظه ممكن جداااا يخسروااا كل المكتسبات اللى حصلوا عليها بدون مناسبه
امبارح مرسى صرح بانه ليس ضد التظاهر طالما كان سلمى وانه هيحمى اى مظاهره وووو
والتابع المسمى بالبلتاجى مقدرش يخبى خوفه وجاءت تصريحاته مفضوحه والردود عليه كانت قويه ومبشره بالخير
كل ما اتمناه نجاح الثوره الجديده وتصحيح الاوضاع المقلوبه وتحقيق ارادة الشعب الحقيقيه وليست المزوره *
*البلتاجى يحذر من تضليل الجماهير ونشر الشائعات للحشد لـ24 أغسطس *
*حذر الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة ورئيس لجنة الاقتراحات بالجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، المصريين من القوى المضادة للثورة التى حاولت فى السابق استخدام الأدوات الأمنية والقضائية والإعلامية والجماهيرية التضليلية أحيانا والمعيشية- وقود وكهرباء فى أحيان أخرى على حد قوله.

وقال البلتاجى فى رسالة له عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك "ودوا لو تغفلون عن ثورتكم بعض الوقت فيميلون عليكم ميلة واحدة، فالأجهزة "إياها" التى كانت قد أوكلت المهمة لمحور (شفيق/عكاشة/ الزند/ بكرى/ أبوحامد) قد عادت بعد فشل هذا المحور (وعادت معها كتائب التضليل المعنوى) لتفترس الجماهير البسيطة بالأكاذيب والشائعات على طريقة ما قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية على أمل حشدهم فى (24 أغسطس؟؟؟)". 

وطالب البلتاجى بضرورة تحرى اليقظة والانتباه والحركة على الأرض وسط الجماهير، إضافة إلى نفى الأكاذيب وتصحيح المعلومات ورفع الوعى السياسى والدستورى ليس فقط لدعم قرارات الرئيس الأخيرة بل لمزيد من المواقف الحكومية والقرارات الرئاسية التى تبرهن على نجاح الثورة وتؤمن قدرة الثورة على استكمال مسيرتها.*
http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=754419&SecID=65&IssueID=0​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*شاهدت قبل قليل بالتلفزيون مرسي يأكل وإلى جواره المشير ثم أخد يدفع الطعام بيده إلى فمه يعععععع ألم يربيه أحد على البروتوكول ؟؟ هل يصح رئيس دولة وكأنه خريج حواري !!

ليست هذه مصر الحضارة*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شاهدت قبل قليل بالتلفزيون مرسي يأكل وإلى جواره المشير ثم أخد يدفع الطعام بيده إلى فمه يعععععع ألم يربيه أحد على البروتوكول ؟؟ هل يصح رئيس دولة وكأنه خريج حواري !!*
> 
> *ليست هذه مصر الحضارة*


 
مش عارفه كيف بيسمحوا لك تتكلم عن رئيس مصر بطريقة استهزائيه مهما كان ده رئيس مصر و مش من حقك تتريق ..على فكرة مصر الحضارة لم تقم على بروتوكول الغرب علشان تستغرب وهتفضل مصر الحضارة بدون البروتوكول تبعك ,,,,.بعدين على اساس انت سوري و مفروض ما تدخل بشؤون مصر ومش من حقك تعطي رأيك ..اليس هذا القانون المطبق في المنتدى حسب كلام المشرفين,,, :t17:


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> مش عارفه كيف بيسمحوا لك تتكلم عن رئيس مصر بطريقة استهزائيه مهما كان ده رئيس مصر و مش من حقك تتريق ..


*اتريق يا جدع ولا يهمك دا راجل عرة ومحدش طايقة اصلا *


> بعدين على اساس انت سوري و مفروض ما تدخل بشؤون مصر ومش من حقك تعطي رأيك ..اليس هذا القانون المطبق في المنتدى حسب كلام المشرفين,,, :t17:


*هو ادخل فى سياسة مصر 
هو بيقولك دا راجل معفن واحد ورائيه انت مالك؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اتريق يا جدع ولا يهمك دا راجل عرة ومحدش طايقة اصلا *
> 
> *هو ادخل فى سياسة مصر *
> *هو بيقولك دا راجل معفن واحد ورائيه انت مالك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



يا اخي روح كده لو انت مصري بجد ووطني ما كنت تسمح لحد يمس مصر و رئيسها باي سوء حتى لو كنت مش بتحبه لانه غصب عنك رئيسك بحسب الديمقراطيه الي بطالبوا بيها .......وعلى اساس بتحترموا الغرب اكثر لانهم ديمقراطيين ومش عارفه ايه ,,,ووقت ما تطبقوا الديمقراطيه تنكروها و تعترضوا ...يعني عايزين  حد معين ووقت ما يطلع حد ثاني لاللديمقراطية و بتحاربوها انتم عايزين ايه ...بجد شئ مضحك ومؤلم ان يصل بكم الحال الى هذا الحد ...  :t17:


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> يا اخي روح  كده لو انت مصري بجد ووطني ما كنت تسمح لحد يمس مصر و رئيسها باي سوء حتى  لو كنت مش بتحبه لانه غصب عنك رئيسك بحسب الديمقراطيه الي بطالبوا بيها


*اة انا اللى يمس مصر اديله بالجزمة دى بلدى

بس اللى يمس رئيس عرة رئيس الاخوان الدلدول الاستين كلب الامريكان والصهاينة اديله فوقه نص جنيه واقوله خده ارميه فى الزبالة

والديمقراطية يا حاجة مش يروح شوية خرفان وجهلة بصمجية يصوتوا فى الصناديق 

ولا يروح العجل الارهابى الىل اسمه خيرت الشاطر يتفق على تسويد بطاقات للعجل التانى اللى اسمه مرسى 

دى مش ديقراطية دا اسمها حاجة تانى عيب اقولها هنا 
*


> وعلى اساس بتحترموا الغرب اكثر لانهم ديمقراطيين ومش عارفه ايه


*لالا انتى متجبيش سيرتهم دول عالم محترمة وراقية اللى بيتعامل معاهم يعرف اننا كنا فى صناديق زبالة وبينتعامل مع كائنات متخلفة  مش فى اوطان محترمة

فارجوكى متخليش الواحد ينفجر فى وشكم
جتكم القرف *


> يعني عايزين   حد معين ووقت ما يطلع حد ثاني لاللديمقراطية و بتحاربوها انتم عايزين ايه  ...بجد شئ مضحك ومؤلم ان يصل بكم الحال الى هذا الحد ...


*لا احنا هنعرفكم يعنى ايه ديمقراطية بس الاول يتشالوا كلاب حسن البنا الاوساخ الارهابيين ويترموا فى صفايح الزبالة وساعتها هتعرفوا يعنى ايه نضافة ويعنى اختيار حر نزيه ويعنى ايه ديمقراطية *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*مش انا مصرى ولى الحق اعلق على مرسى الاستبن  

بقولهالك طزززززززززززززززز فى مرسى  وجماعته وبديعة والخرفان بتوعهم وعربجيتهم اللى ماشين يتبلطجوا على المصريين فى الشارع وهيفضلوا تحت جزم المصريين 

سواء فى ثورة ولا مفيش لكن خلاص اللى كانوا بيتاجروا بيه وفلول ودم الشهداء والحاجات اللى صفعوا بيه الغلابة والثورجية انتهت ومعدش ليها وجود

يبقى يورونا هينصبوا على الناس تانى بايه 

عندك حاجة عايزة تقوليها 
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

على اساس اول ما ينزل الرئيس مرسي مصربتكون مستعدة  تدخل انتخابات من جديد و  بتعملوا انتخابات نزيهه من بتعكم وبتطبقوا الديمقراطيه حقكم مش حق لغرب طبعاً  لان دي عالم محترمة وراقيةوما نجيش نحيتها  .....هو انتم اصلا اعطيتوا مرسي فرصه ده ما لحق وقدكم بتقولوا ثورة بدون اي اسباب مقنعه كده بس لانه اسلامي ..بجد انتم عايزين تدمروا البلد لسه مصر بتحاول ترجع ويرجع الامان و الاستقرار رجعتوا تعملوا توتر و تعطوا فرصه لاعداء مصر يستغلوا الفرصه و يعملوا تفجيرات وسط الناس الي نزله و تتجاروا بدماء شباب مصر  ربنا يعينكم ........بجد شر البليه ما يضحك


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2012)

أكيد الأمور لم تمر بخير
ربنا معاكى يا مصر​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> على اساس اول ما ينزل الرئيس مرسي مصربتكون مستعدة  تدخل انتخابات من جديد و  بتعملوا انتخابات نزيهه من بتعكم وبتطبقوا الديمقراطيه


*ايوة غمضى عينك وتخيلى انتخابات منغير كلاب البنا

وتخيلى ان فى مرشحين هما حمدين صباحى والبرادعى 

شوفى منتهى الرقى والصراع السياسى المحترم هيكون ازاى 

دخلى وسطهم الاخوان بعربجيتهم ياساليبهم القذرة هندخل تانى فى سكك انتخابات الشوارع والحوارى

مجرد استبعاد الزبالة النضافة هتيجى لوحدها
*


> هو انتم اصلا اعطيتوا مرسي فرصه ده ما لحق وقدكم بتقولوا ثورة بدون اي اسباب مقنعه كده بس لانه اسلامي


*هو يا بنتى اللى قرفانين من امه دول نصارى وكفرة دول مسلمين زيهم زيك

والاخوان ميهمهمش لا اسلام ولا زفت دول سياسين فى زى اسلاميين للنصب على السذج امثالكم

دول معنهدمش مانع يتحالفوا مع ابليس ذاته فى سبيل الوصول للسلطة

واسبابنا مقنعة
ان دا مش رئيس لمصر دا رائيس لتنظيم دولى سرى اسمه الاخوان المسلمين 

كل قراراته بياخدها من سيده ومرشده وكل قراراته تخص مصلحة تنظيمهم 

وكل اسرار مصر بقت لبانة بين قيادات الاخوان على مستوى تنظيمهم 

قراراته ودت مصر فى ستين داهية وكانت هتدخلنا فى حروب احنا فى غنى عنها 

كل اختياراته تنم على انه دلودول للاخوان وبس وملوش لا رائ ولا شخصية

بذمتك دا نسميه رئيس ولا طرطور بديعة وخيرت؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> بجد انتم  عايزين تدمروا البلد لسه مصر بتحاول ترجع ويرجع الامان و الاستقرار رجعتوا  تعملوا توتر و تعطوا فرصه لاعداء مصر يستغلوا الفرصه


*اعداء مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اصل روحنا خدنا فلوس من هيلارى كلينتون وادارة اوباما وقعدنا مع الصهاينة للتاكيد على مصالحهم فى المنطقة مقابل الوصول للحكم 

دول احنا مش الاخوان 

احنا اللى فتحنا المعابر قدام الارهابيين وافرجنا عن الارهابيين وسايبين المدنين معتقلين 

احنا اللى عايزين ندمر البلد وبنزل ميليشاتنا قدام المؤسسات ترهب الناس ومين يعترض على حكم الاخوان والضرب بلا هوادة ولا رحمة

احنا اللى نزلنا عربجية قبل اعلان النتيجة نقول لا احنا لا الدم هيبقى للركب  

مصر فعلا لو سابت هذة الشخصية الزبالة هتتدمر مش لو ثاروا عليه هتتدمر

لو الثورة دى فعلا حقيقة وهتنجح دا الحل الوحيد لانقاذ البلد من براثن جامعة واطية وزبالة *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*اول مرة أشوف واحدة يمنية بتعلم واحد مصرى إزاى يحب مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياما هنعيش ونشوف!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اول مرة أشوف واحدة يمنية بتعلم واحد مصرى إزاى يحب مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *ياما هنعيش ونشوف!!!!!!!!!!!*​


 

لما حد بيسمح لحد مش من بلدة يطاول على رئيسة وممثل بلدة رسمياً  دة بيحب بلده ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عجبي


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لما حد بيسمح لحد مش من بلدة يطاول على رئيسة وممثل بلدة رسمياً  دة بيحب بلده ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عجبي



*هذه أفكار مصدرها العصبية القبلية الشرقية الصحراوية

شخص سيء بعيون أبناء بلده بالتأكيد سيكون سيء في نظر عيون الاخرين. فالسيء سيء بعيون الجميع

أما أن تنتقد رئيسك ولا تسمح لشخص من بلد آخر بانتقاده فهذه شيزوفرانية وانفصام بالشخصية 
*


----------



## Senamor (11 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اول مرة أشوف واحدة يمنية بتعلم واحد مصرى إزاى يحب مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ياما هنعيش ونشوف!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​




*شيئ مؤسف مانراه في ردودكم تجاه وطنكم حتى اصبح الاقباط يطالبو بالانفصال عن مصر وانشاء دوله قبطية ومعارضة الرئيس سوا كان صائب او مخطئ


فالكثير منهم يتمنى دمار مصر على حساب ان لايكون رئيس اسلامي هو الحاكم

لازالت الطائفية موجوده *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *هذه أفكار مصدرها العصبية القبلية الشرقية الصحراوية*
> 
> *شخص سيء بعيون أبناء بالتأكيد سيكون سيء في نظر عيون الاخرين. فالسيء سيء بعيون الجميع*
> 
> *أما أن تنتقد رئيسك ولا تسمح لشخص من بلد آخر بانتقاده فهذه شيزوفرانية وانفصام بالشخصية *


 
اذا كان انتقاد بطريقه محترمة اوك ...لكن يتكلم عليه بطريقه استهزائيه مستفزة هنا الاعتراض


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *شيئ مؤسف مانراه في ردودكم تجاه وطنكم حتى اصبح الاقباط يطالبو بالانفصال عن مصر وانشاء دوله قبطية ومعارضة الرئيس سوا كان صائب او مخطئ*
> 
> 
> *فالكثير منهم يتمنى دمار مصر على حساب ان لايكون رئيس اسلامي هو الحاكم*
> ...



فعلاً شئ مؤسف جداً ان غير المصريين يدافعوا عن رئيس مصر و مصر


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *شيئ مؤسف مانراه في ردودكم تجاه وطنكم حتى اصبح الاقباط يطالبو بالانفصال عن مصر وانشاء دوله قبطية ومعارضة الرئيس سوا كان صائب او مخطئ
> 
> 
> فالكثير منهم يتمنى دمار مصر على حساب ان لايكون رئيس اسلامي هو الحاكم
> ...



*هذا غير صحيح 
فالشعب المصري بأغلب أطيافة يمقت الاخوان 
ولولا منافسة الاخوان مع مرشح يمثل النظام القديم في مصر لما كان لهم وجود 

وربنا يرحم السكر والزيت (الرشاوي)

مشاكل الشعب المصري كثرت في حكم الاخوان منها انقطاع الكهرباء ومقتل جنود مصريين على الحدود 

وهو أمر غير مستغرب في ظل حكم خيال المآتة المدعو مرسي بشخصيته الضعيفة والمهزوزة جعل حدودة مباحة للارهابيين.

فكيف لا يغضب الشعب المصري وهو من دفع دماء شعبه للتخلص من نظام حكم ظالم في السابق ؟؟؟​*


----------



## Senamor (11 أغسطس 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *هذا غير صحيح
> فالشعب المصري بأغلب أطيافة يمقت الاخوان
> ولولا منافسة الاخوان مع مرشح يمثل النظام القديم في مصر لما كان لهم وجود
> 
> ...


*
كلام عشوائي فـ مرسي حصل على المركز الاول في ظل وجود منافسين حمدين وعمرو موسى و 13 منافس اخر


بانتظاركم في ثورة 24 اغسطس اللي اول مره اسمع عنها :new6:

*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *هذا غير صحيح *
> *فالشعب المصري بأغلب أطيافة يمقت الاخوان *
> *ولولا منافسة الاخوان مع مرشح يمثل النظام القديم في مصر لما كان لهم وجود *​
> *وربنا يرحم السكر والزيت (الرشاوي)*​
> ...


 

يا عزيزتي اي نظام جديد او رئيس جديد بيوجه العديد من التحديات و ما حدث في مصر يحدث في اي دوله ...لسه فيها من يكرة النظام الجديد و في كمان اعداء لمصر بيخططوا لتدمير مصر..ما نحن تجربتنا كانت قبلكم و تم تفجير و قتل جنود يمينين لكن لم نحمل رئيس الدوله و انما طالبنا بتحقيقات ولم نطالب بتدمير بلدنا من جديد كما تطالبوا انتم  لاننا نعلم من هم اعداء الوطن  ...كان يجب عليكم ان تتوحدوا و تضعوا مصلحة كصر فوق كل اعتبار و تضعوا يدكم فوق يد الرئيس و تساعدوا في بناء مصر من جديد لا ان تدمروا مصر بايديكم ...تأكدوا ان يوم 24 سوف يستغلها اعداء مصر لعمل تفجيرات لكي يقولوا ان الرئيس مرسي هو من قتلهم و تذهب ارواح شباب مصر بدون اي سبب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*



شيئ  مؤسف مانراه في ردودكم تجاه وطنكم حتى اصبح الاقباط يطالبو بالانفصال عن  مصر وانشاء دوله قبطية ومعارضة الرئيس سوا كان صائب او مخطئ

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ من يطالب بتقسيم مصر هم المتشددين الإسلاميين الذين يعملون وفقا لأجندات خارجيى بتهجير الأقباط من وجهة بحرى إلى  وجه قبلى من خلال إثارة الفتن الطائفية وتهجير المسيحيين من ديارهم مثل دهشور وغيرها.



			فالكثير منهم يتمنى دمار مصر على حساب ان لايكون رئيس اسلامي هو الحاكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ أيضا فالذى يتمنى دمار مصر هو من قال قديما فليكن خراب مصر فى عمران المدينة أظن أنك تعرفه جيدا.

*


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *
> كلام عشوائي فـ مرسي حصل على المركز الاول في ظل وجود منافسين حمدين وعمرو موسى و 13 منافس اخر
> 
> 
> ...


*
ما انا قلتلك ربنا يرحم السكر والزيت 

لو كان مرشح آخر غير شفيق لأتلف الاقباط مع الثوريين مع الليبراليين ووضعوا الاخوان في حجمهم الطبيعي *


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت سينامور تقولى رايك
لو كان شفيق هو اللى مكان مرسى
 وحصلت مشكلات الكهربا والمية وقتل الجنود على الحدود والفوضى التى ما زلنا نعيشها  وخصووصا الفوضى الامنية كان هيكون رد فعلك هو دة بعد اكتر من  50 يوم من تولية الحكم؟؟
هنشوف مشروع الهضة بتاع ال100 يوم اللى  كان بتكلم علية نتايجة اية بعد ال 100 يوم ميخلصوا


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> يا عزيزتي اي نظام جديد او رئيس جديد بيوجه العديد من التحديات و ما حدث في مصر يحدث في اي دوله ...لسه فيها من يكرة النظام الجديد و في كمان اعداء لمصر بيخططوا لتدمير مصر..ما نحن تجربتنا كانت قبلكم و تم تفجير و قتل جنود يمينين لكن لم نحمل رئيس الدوله و انما طالبنا بتحقيقات ولم نطالب بتدمير بلدنا من جديد كما تطالبوا انتم  لاننا نعلم من هم اعداء الوطن  ...كان يجب عليكم ان تتوحدوا و تضعوا مصلحة كصر فوق كل اعتبار و تضعوا يدكم فوق يد الرئيس و تساعدوا في بناء مصر من جديد لا ان تدمروا مصر بايديكم ...تأكدوا ان يوم 24 سوف يستغلها اعداء مصر لعمل تفجيرات لكي يقولوا ان الرئيس مرسي هو من قتلهم و تذهب ارواح شباب مصر بدون اي سبب


*
بالمناسبة أنا لست مصرية انا فلسطينية 

لكن لكي أضرب لك مثلاً على سوء الحكم في مصر \:
 أستغربت فعلاً عندما علمت أن مصر تنوي امداد غزة بالكهرباء بينما تواجه مصر أزمة كهرباء داخلية :t19:

أي غباء هذا ؟ ممكن حد يشرحلي ؟ أكون ممنونة يعني:flowers:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*صباحي يرفض منصب نائب الرئيس ويرفض إسقاط مرسي بـ«المليونيات»

  	 		  							Sat, 08/11/2012 - 11:30 						









دعا  حمدين صباحي المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، كافة الأحزاب   والقوي  السياسية إلي التعاون والمشاركة في التيار الشعبي المصري، تحت   شعار"الحلم  المصري"، وذلك لتحقيق الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية، وتكوين جبهة   معارضة  قوية، لمواجهة الإخوان المسلمين الذين يتمتعون بحسن التنظيم .
 وكشف حمدين صباحي، خلال مشاركته التيار الشعبي المصري، حفل الإفطار أمس    بقرية دهب السياحية بالشهداء محافظة المنوفية، أنه لن يشارك في مليونية 24    أغسطس، لأنها تدعو للعنف والتخريب، رافضا الدعوات التي تطالب بإسقاط   الرئيس  محمد مرسي المنتخب .
 مؤكدا علي ضرورة إسقاط الرئيس مرسي من خلال الصندوق الانتخابي، وليس من    خلال المليونيات والتظاهرات، لافتا إلي أهمية تحلي المواطنين بالصبر لأنه    لم يأخذ فرصته كاملة حتى الآن.
 وقال "صباحي" أنه يرفض أن يكون نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية، لعدم ثقته في    جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين يحكمون البلاد، منتقداً سياسة الرئيس مرسي    التي يسير بها نحو طريق تكريس الإخوان في السلطة.
 واستنكر صباحي الأحداث الإرهابية فى رفح والتي راح ضحيتها 16 من أبناء    الوطن، مشيرا إلي ضرورة تعديل الفقرة (ج) بمعاهدة كامب ديفيد الخاصة    بالتواجد العسكري في سيناء، لتعطي الحق لمصر في زيادة عدد القوات المسلحة،    والتسليح داخل سيناء للتصدي لأية أعمال إرهابية .



*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *صباحي يرفض منصب نائب الرئيس ويرفض إسقاط مرسي بـ«المليونيات»*​*
> 
> Sat, 08/11/2012 - 11:30
> 
> ...


 
رجل بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*"الدفاع" تتصدى للإخوان بـ"ميليشيات الجيش" 24 أغسطس
 


  		السبت, 11 أغسطس 2012 11:07     




 

         كتبت- جهاد جادالمولى وآية فتحي     
 	توعدت الجبهة المصرية للدفاع عن القوات المسلحة،  الداعية لحصار قصر  الاتحادية يوم 24 أغسطس المقبل تحت عنوان "اغضب  يامصرى"، بالرد الفورى  والقاسي على أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين حال تعرض  أعضاء الجبهة لأي مكروه  من قبل أعضاء الإخوان.
 	وقالت الجبهة فى بيان لها صباح اليوم السبت، "إنه تم  إعداد ميليشيات باسم  "ميليشيات الجيش" من شباب الأعضاء من الرجال والسيدا،  لمواجهة أعضاء جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين وحركة لازم حازم، و6 إبريل، حال  تعرضهم لهم خلال  تظاهراتهم التى ستتحول لاعتصام مفتوح لحصار القصر الرئاسى  لتنفيذ مطالب  الجبهة المتعلقة بحل الجمعية التأسيسية،  وحل الحكومة  وتشكيل حكومة توافقية  تلبى الرغبات الشعبية تضم مختلف الأحزاب،  وحل جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين وهو  المطلب الأهم،  وإغلاق معبر رفح الحدودى،  وتخفيض  الأسعار،  وإلغاء تصدير  الكهرباء لقطاع غزة،  وإلغاء تصدير الغاز  لإسرائيل.
 	وأضافت الجبهة أنها سوف تشكل لجان شعبية يحملون كروت باسم الجبهة لتفتيش المشاركين لضمان عدم تواجد أي أسلحة بحوزتهم.
 	وأشارت الجبهة إلى أن ثورتها سلمية ولن تدعوا لأي أعمال  حرق وتخريب مثلما  فعل الغير مشيرة إلى أن ولاءها للجيش كون غالبية أعضاؤها  من المحاربين  القدامى وضباط الجيش المتقاعدين.
 	وقال عيسى سدود المطعنى الأمين العام للجبهة والمتحدث  الإعلامى لها "إنه  يتم حشد الجماهير كل ساعة للمشاركة فى ثورة 24 أغسطس،  وأنه تم التنسيق مع  عدد من القوى الثورية و"حزب النصر الصوفى"،  و"حركة  مرسى أنت لا تمثلنى"،   وأنه يجرى الآن التنسيق مع قادة بعض الأحزاب التى  أعلنت مشاركتها لتوحيد  الصف بينهم وتوحد أهدافهم، مشيرًا إلى أن الجبهة قد  أعدت فريقًا من  المحامين المتميزين، من مكتب المستشار محمد قطب لتولى  الدفاع عن الأعضاء  الذين قد يتم القبض عليهم إبان مشاركتهم.
 	  وقال العميد بحرى مهندس على حسن رئيس اللجنة الفرعية  للجبهة  بالإسكندرية، "إن اللجنة سوف تشارك بأكثر من 2000 عضوًا بالجبهة  وأنه تمت  مفاوضات مع ائتلاف 19 مارس بالإسكندرية للتضامن فى المشاركة مع  الجبهة"،   مشيرًا إلى أعضاء اللجنة بالإسكندرية سيحملون كروت على صدرهم  باسم الجبهة  ليتعارفوا على بعض ويتمكنوا من إبعاد أي مندس قد يرتكب أعمال  تخريبية  ويلحقها بأعضاء الجبهة.
 	وأكد أسامة معوض منسق الجبهة بالدقهلية، أن نحو 2500  عضوًا بالجبهة سوف  يشاركون فى حصار القصر الجمهورى وهم على استعداد  للاستشهاد إذا لزم الأمر،  مشيرًا إلى أن الإخوان قد فاجأوا عددًا من أعضاء  الجبهة قبل يومين أمام  القصر الجمهورى، واعتدوا عليهم بالضرب المبرح رغم  أن التظاهرة كانت سلمية،   مهددًا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومن يحالفهم  بالرد السريع حال تعرضهم  لأعضاء الجبهة.
 	وأضاف إلى أن التظاهرة سوف تنتهى باعتصام مفتوح أمام  القصر الرئاسى، وأنه  تم عقد اجتماع مع قيادات وحدات الجبهة بقرى الدقهلية  مساء أمس، للتنسيق  فيما بينهم عن طبيعة دور كل منهم.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*سينامور (اولا ايه الاسم الغريب ده؟) انت من دولة يُضرب فيها من لا يغلق محله وقت "الصلاة"، والمراة فيها لا يُسمح لها بقيادة السيارة،ولا يوجد فيها اصلا دستور مكتوب، ورئيسها لا يتكلم العربية الا بصعوبة، ومليانة قواعد امريكية، والمصدر الاول للارهابيين في العالم، ولا نافعة لا بعلم ولا برياضة...كل هذا بكوم، وانها واحدة من اغنى دول العالم بكوم! داخل ليه يا ابني تتكلم على الاقباط؟ عاوز دولتهم تصير مثل دولتك؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *بالمناسبة أنا لست مصرية انا فلسطينية *
> 
> *لكن لكي أضرب لك مثلاً على سوء الحكم في مصر \:*
> *أستغربت فعلاً عندما علمت أن مصر تنوي امداد غزة بالكهرباء بينما تواجه مصر أزمة كهرباء داخلية :t19:*
> ...


 
اهلين بأهل فلسطين :flowers:

اولاً لما تم تمديد الكهرباء حسب ما سمعت من اصدقائي المصريين كان الكهرباء بتشتغل كويس و ما كان في ازمة ...و تم فصل ساعتين فقط في اليوم في مصر ...وهذا عمل يشكر عليه لانه بيفكر بمحبه تجاة اخواننا الفسطنين ...و الله لو طلب رئيسنا في اليمن اننا نمد 12 ساعه لهم و 12 ساعه لنا  صدقيني كان 90% من الشعب اليمني بيوافقوا بكل حب مش بس ساعتين وده اسمه المحبه 

كمان مرسي وعد باصلاح الكهرباء خلال الايام القادمة


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اهلين بأهل فلسطين :flowers:
> 
> اولاً لما تم تمديد الكهرباء حسب ما سمعت من اصدقائي المصريين كان الكهرباء بتشتغل كويس و ما كان في ازمة ...و تم فصل ساعتين فقط في اليوم في مصر ...وهذا عمل يشكر عليه لانه بيفكر بمحبه تجاة اخواننا الفسطنين ...و الله لو طلب رئيسنا في اليمن اننا نمد 12 ساعه لهم و 12 ساعه لنا  صدقيني كان 90% من الشعب اليمني بيوافقوا بكل حب مش بس ساعتين وده اسمه المحبه
> 
> كمان مرسي وعد باصلاح الكهرباء خلال الايام القادمة


فلسطين مين
هو في حد في مصر لاقي ياكل لما هنشوف فلسطين
يا بنتي يبص علي البلاوي اللى في بلدة الاول و يصلحها وبعدين يبقي يحل مشاكل الدول التانية
و علي فكرة اللى اعرفة انة بيساعد حماس الارهابية مش فلسطين
بطلوا نفاق بئي


----------



## Senamor (11 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ياريت سينامور تقولى رايك
> لو كان شفيق هو اللى مكان مرسى
> وحصلت مشكلات الكهربا والمية وقتل الجنود على الحدود والفوضى التى ما زلنا نعيشها  وخصووصا الفوضى الامنية كان هيكون رد فعلك هو دة بعد اكتر من  50 يوم من تولية الحكم؟؟
> هنشوف مشروع الهضة بتاع ال100 يوم اللى  كان بتكلم علية نتايجة اية بعد ال 100 يوم ميخلصوا



*سأحترم إرادة الشعب وأنتقد اخطآئه واشجعه في قراراته الصحيحه

مش من اول 50 يوم كان مشاركه العسكر في السلطة انزل واقوم بثورة تانية قبل حتى تشكيل دستور او تشكيل وزارات
*


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *سأحترم إرادة الشعب وأنتقد اخطآئه واشجعه في قراراته الصحيحه
> 
> مش من اول 50 يوم كان مشاركه العسكر في السلطة انزل واقوم بثورة تانية قبل حتى تشكيل دستور او تشكيل وزارات
> *


تشكيل وزارات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو انت مش من هنا ولا انت كنت نايم الاسبوع اللي فات ؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

ما ينفع معكم النقاش انتم احرار بس خلو بالكم ان في ناس مش بتهمهم مصلحة مصر و بيكرهوا الاخوان وغيرهم قد يستغلوا  ثورتكم لعمل تفجيرات انتحاريه حتى يتهموا الاخوان انهم الي قتلوا و يروح فيها شباب مصر ...انا كنت فاكرة ان المصريين نااس متعلمين وفهمين سياسه لكن الظاهر انهم مش فاهمين سياسه و بيدمروا بلدهم بايدهم و بيضيعوا شبابها ....بجد انا حزينه عليكي يا مصر


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> فلسطين مين
> هو في حد في مصر لاقي ياكل لما هنشوف فلسطين
> يا بنتي يبص علي البلاوي اللى في بلدة الاول و يصلحها وبعدين يبقي يحل مشاكل الدول التانية
> و علي فكرة اللى اعرفة انة بيساعد حماس الارهابية مش فلسطين
> بطلوا نفاق بئي



*أعتقد أن الاخ amgdmega أجب وكفى ووفى 

والشعب الفلسطيني ليس غزة وحماس 

فحماس وحدها من تقود الفلسطينيين الى الهاوية 	*


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ما ينفع معكم النقاش انتم احرار بس خلو بالكم ان في ناس مش بتهمهم مصلحة مصر و بيكرهوا الاخوان وغيرهم قد يستغلوا  ثورتكم لعمل تفجيرات انتحاريه حتى يتهموا الاخوان انهم الي قتلوا و يروح فيها شباب مصر ...انا كنت فاكرة ان المصريين نااس متعلمين وفهمين سياسه لكن الظاهر انهم مش فاهمين سياسه و بيدمروا بلدهم بايدهم و بيضيعوا شبابها ....بجد انا حزينه عليكي يا مصر


انا حزين علي مصر ان مسكها مجموعة جهلة زي الاخوان و شبابهم 
و اي عمل ارهابي هيبقا صادر منهم هما و مفيش اي جهة تانية ليها مصلحةغيرهم


و الناس المثقفة فعلا همهم علي مصر و فاهمين و ماختروش مرسي لكن مرسي و الاخوان هدفهم الجهلة هما دول اتباعهم اللى بيعرفوا يسيطروا عليهم 

و ربنا كبير و فوق كل عالي و احنا ثقتنا فيه من غير حدود


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *سأحترم إرادة الشعب وأنتقد اخطآئه واشجعه في قراراته الصحيحه*
> 
> *مش من اول 50 يوم كان مشاركه العسكر في السلطة انزل واقوم بثورة تانية قبل حتى تشكيل دستور او تشكيل وزارات*


 
حتى ما اعطوة فرصه وجايين يعترضوا على ايه على حاجات هو ماله دخل فيها ...واي رئيس جديد لازم تواجهه نحديات اكبر من التحديات الي مرت بيها مصر حالياً ...انتم فكرين ان اي رئيس في الشرق الاوسط يمكن يعيد بناء بلد من جديد في 50 يوم !!!!

ع العموم سوف ننتظر يوم 24 فأنا على امل بأن الشعب المصري لن يدمر و يخرب بلدة بدون اي سبب


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> حتى ما اعطوة فرصه وجايين يعترضوا على ايه على حاجات هو ماله دخل فيها ...واي رئيس جديد لازم تواجهه نحديات اكبر من التحديات الي مرت بيها مصر حالياً ...انتم فكرين ان اي رئيس في الشرق الاوسط يمكن يعيد بناء بلد من جديد في 50 يوم !!!!
> 
> ع العموم سوف ننتظر يوم 24 فأنا على امل بأن الشعب المصري لن يدمر و يخرب بلدة بدون اي سبب


انت عايزة اية اكتر من واحد جيشة يضرب يطلع يبرأ حماس و مش مهم مصر تولع

واحد خاف يحضر جنازة الشهداء 

مخدش قرار واحد عدل من اول ما مسك 

كل هدفة الجماعة و بديع و الحاشية الاخوانية 

رجع مجلس الشعب كدة بمنتهي السذاجة علشان عيون الاخوان بالرغم ان دة غير دستوري و هو كدة بيخالف القانون

هو اللى حكم علي نفسة ب 100 يوم لما هو مش قد كلمتة يبقي ملوش لازمة احنا عايزين راجل يحكم البلد مش ( اخوان )


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اهلين بأهل فلسطين :flowers:
> 
> اولاً لما تم تمديد الكهرباء حسب ما سمعت من اصدقائي المصريين كان الكهرباء بتشتغل كويس و ما كان في ازمة ...و تم فصل ساعتين فقط في اليوم في مصر ...وهذا عمل يشكر عليه لانه بيفكر بمحبه تجاة اخواننا الفسطنين ...و الله لو طلب رئيسنا في اليمن اننا نمد 12 ساعه لهم و 12 ساعه لنا  صدقيني كان 90% من الشعب اليمني بيوافقوا بكل حب مش بس ساعتين وده اسمه المحبه
> 
> كمان مرسي وعد باصلاح الكهرباء خلال الايام القادمة





انصار المصطفى قال:


> ما ينفع معكم النقاش انتم احرار بس خلو بالكم ان في ناس مش بتهمهم مصلحة مصر و بيكرهوا الاخوان وغيرهم قد يستغلوا  ثورتكم لعمل تفجيرات انتحاريه حتى يتهموا الاخوان انهم الي قتلوا و يروح فيها شباب مصر ...انا كنت فاكرة ان المصريين نااس متعلمين وفهمين سياسه لكن الظاهر انهم مش فاهمين سياسه و بيدمروا بلدهم بايدهم و بيضيعوا شبابها ....بجد انا حزينه عليكي يا مصر


*طبعااا الاساءه ليها حسابها 
لكن بس خلينى اقولك ان كلامك مستفز جداااا وخصوصا انك لا مصريه ولا عايشه بمصر 
لما تقوليها ببساطه كده وفيها ايه لما يقطعوا عليكوا الكهربااا كل يوم ساعتين مع العلم ان فى مناطق بتقطع فيها اكتر من كده بكتير وفى قرى كامله وُصفت بانها أصبحت بتعيش فى القرون الوسطى
اسمحيلى بقى امحى جزء من جهلك بأمور كتيره 
فى 15 طفل ماتوا فى الحضانات بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء تفتكرى امهاتهم لما يسمعوكى بتقولى كده هيبقى احساسهم تجاهك ايه
فى 30 % من مستشفياتنا لا تملك مولدات كهربائيه بديله وتخيلى انتى بقى المريض اللى فى غرفة عمليات ولا عايش باجهزه مصيره ايه لما الكهربا تقطع عليه
اغلب المنازل النهارده الماء لا يصعد وخصوصا للادوار العليا الا بمواتير تعمل بالكهرباء 
درجة الحراره تصل لاعلى من 40 تخيلى بقى بدون مروحه ولا تكييف ولا ماء احيانا 
المحبه ليست بالاجبار وبفرض الامر الواقع يا اخت انصار
الشعب ليسوا عبيدا علشان يجى رئيس وزاره مش عارفه جابوه منين يقول للشعب البس ملابس داخليه قطنيه واتلموا فى اوضه واحده !!!!!!!!!!!!
الشعب مش مستنى سيادته يجى يقوله السنه دى الترشيد اختيارى والسنه الجايه هيبقى اجبارى !!!!!!
تفتكرى ده كلام حد بيفهم ولا هى دى الحلول اللى الشعب منتظرها !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Senamor (11 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> فى 15 طفل ماتوا فى الحضانات بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء تفتكرى امهاتهم لما يسمعوكى بتقولى كده هيبقى احساسهم تجاهك ايه
> [/B]




*ياساتر يارب

قناة اون تي في اللي روجت الاشاعه طلعت واعتذرت وكذبت الخبر

كفاية ترويجا للإشاعات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *قناة اون تي في اللي روجت الاشاعه طلعت واعتذرت وكذبت الخبر
> 
> كفاية ترويجا للإشاعات
> 
> *


 *
ههههههههه
طيب
وقطع الكهرباء خبر كاذب!!!!!!!!!!
وقطع المياة خبر كاذب!!!!!!!!
ومشكلة الوقود خبر كاذب!!!!!!!!!
ومشكلة دهشوووووور خبر كاذب!!!!!!!
وسحل المعارضين للإخوان فى الشوارع خبر كاذب!!!!!!
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعااا الاساءه ليها حسابها *
> *لكن بس خلينى اقولك ان كلامك مستفز جداااا وخصوصا انك لا مصريه ولا عايشه بمصر *
> *لما تقوليها ببساطه كده وفيها ايه لما يقطعوا عليكوا الكهربااا كل يوم ساعتين مع العلم ان فى مناطق بتقطع فيها اكتر من كده بكتير وفى قرى كامله وُصفت بانها أصبحت بتعيش فى القرون الوسطى*
> *اسمحيلى بقى امحى جزء من جهلك بأمور كتيره *
> ...



انا آآآسفه اذا كلامي ازعجكم ....لكن ركزي على ردي انا قلت 




> اولاً لما تم تمديد الكهرباء حسب ما سمعت من اصدقائي المصريين كان الكهرباء بتشتغل كويس و ما كان في ازمة ...و تم فصل ساعتين فقط في اليوم في مصر ...وهذا عمل يشكر عليه لانه بيفكر بمحبه تجاة اخواننا الفسطنين



يعني انا قلت سمعت و لم اعلم بهذه النسب الي ذكرتيها ....وفي حاله ان كلامك صحيح حول النسب  رغم تكذيب بعضها فأنا اعتذر و اقول انه اخطأ و كان بالامكان عمل مظاهرات تعترضوا و تقدموا فيها هذا النسب للرئيس او حتى للاعلام حتى يعتذر الرئيس و يسحب قرارة.

تحياتي واسفه مرة اخرى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الاخ سينامور اولا انصحك لما تتكلم معايا تختار كلماتك وتحسن اسلوبك 
بالنسبه للمثال اللى ذكرته واللى كنت قريته صدفه تفتكر يعنى حتى لو كان مجرد اشاعه انه مش ممكن يحصل فى ظل الظروف اللى عايشينها واللى واضح جهلك الشديد بيها 
تفتكر دمياط امبارح وصفط اللبن النهارده طلعوا بمظاهرات حاشده وفى طرق رئيسيه اتقطعت من فراغ
لو حاسس بحال البلد وبالخراب اللى حل بيها من بداية ال 100 يوم حكم واللى عدى منها 40 يوم من اسود الايام اللى مرت بيها مصر
يا ريت تشوف بنفسك طوابير العربيات المنتظره السولار والبنزين وحال الناس اللى وقف والرزق اللى اتقطع
يا ريت تشوف بنفسك دعاوى الناس على مرسى واتباعه لحظة حر بدون كهربا وميه 
يا ريت تحكم ضميرك وتحس بالدم اللى راح فى لحظة غدر على حدودنا بعد السماح للارهابين انهم يرتعوا على ارض طاهره جت بسفك دم وتمن غالى دفعتها ارواح هى بتصرخ دلوقتى بسبب قرارات عشوائيه هوجاء والكل عارف انه مسكين لازم يرد الجميل للى خرجوه من سجنه 
رئيس مش قادر يحكم ولا حتى قادر يقول لا ميلزمنااااااااش
يا ريت اللى ميعرفش يسكت احسن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انا آآآسفه اذا كلامي ازعجكم ....لكن ركزي على ردي انا قلت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واديكى عرفتى ان الحكايه مش حكاية ساعتين قطع كهربااا عن الناس يا انصار 
الكلام سهل وانتى قاعده فى التكييف لكن جربى كده واقعدى بدون حتى مروحه وفى الضلمه ومن غير ميه ومعاكى طفل درجة حراراته سخنه ولا عارفه تنضفى ولا تعملى اكل  وانتى تعرفى قصدى ايه بان كلامك كان مستفز*

*الصحة: 30% من المستشفيات لا تملك مصادر لمواجهة انقطاع الكهرباء*
كشف د.عبد الحميد أباظة مساعد أول وزير الصحة والسكان، أن ما يقرب من 30% من المستشفيات العامة خاصة التابعة لقطاع الطب العلاجى بالقاهرة والمحافظات، لا تمتلك مصدرا إضافيا للكهرباء، سواء بمدها بخط موازٍ بجانب الخط الرئيسى، أو امتلاكها لمولدات كهرباء احتياطية مرجعا ذلك بعدم وجود إمكانيات كافية لذلك أثناء إنشاء تلك المستشفيات.

وأضاف أباظة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الوزارة تقوم حاليا بإجراء حصر شامل ودقيق لتلك المستشفيات، من المقرر الانتهاء منه بنهاية الأسبوع الحالى، وذلك لتوفير مولدات كهرباء بتلك المستشفيات، لتشغيل الأقسام الحيوية بها كالعناية المركزة والحضانات وغرف العمليات، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة ستوفر تمويل إضافى لتركيب تلك المولدات والذى لن يقل عن 25 مليون جنيه، كتكلفة مبدئية. 

وأكد أباظة أن الوزارة ستقوم بتوفير مولدات كهرباء إضافية لكافة المستشفيات فى أقرب وقت تجنبا لوقوع أى مشكلة من هذا النوع، خاصة أن انقطاع الكهرباء دون وجود مصدر إضافى قد يسبب خسائر فى الأرواح بالنسبة للمرضى الذين يتلقون علاجا فى العناية المركزة.

الجدير بالذكر أن المستشفيات التابعة لوزارة الصحة لديها مصادر مختلفة للحصول على الكهرباء، حيث يحصل عدد منها على خط إضافى للكهرباء بجانب اعتمادها على خط رئيسى، وذلك فى معظم المستشفيات الكبرى مثل أحمد ماهر، كما أنها هناك مستشفيات لديها مولدات تعمل بمجرد انقطاع خط الكهرباء الرئيسى لمدة تصل إلى 12 ساعة.


----------



## V mary (11 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ياساتر يارب
> 
> قناة اون تي في اللي روجت الاشاعه طلعت واعتذرت وكذبت الخبر
> 
> كفاية ترويجا للإشاعات*



* طب بالنسبة ان في 3 أطفال رضع ماتوا بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء في بني سويف 
ياريت تجبلي تكذيب الخبر لان اهالي
 القرية المفتريين قطعوا طريق كوبري الشرق مدة  
وبعدين ان ملاحظة ان أسلوبك في الكلام والرد مطابق تماماً لنفس اسلوب لجان الردع الالكتروني لللللللللللل
​*


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2012)

عاوزين تعرفوا مرسي عمل ايه 
*اول حاجة قمع للحريات واخونه الصحافة *
ضرب الصحفيين واخونه الصحافة والغاء كل المقالات التى تنتقد الاخوان والعمود اليومى فى الاهرام اللى كان بيرصد عدد الايام والمشكلات وحلها فى وعود ال 100 يوم للرئيس 
*تانى حاجة قطع المياة والكهرباء والتصريحات الاستفزازيه لرئيس الحكومه *
مفيش بيت فى مصر مقطعش فيه الكهربا اليومين اللى فاتوا غير كام بيت بتوع الحاشيه  
حتى اما جيه يرشد استهلاك المواطنين فى الكهربا واللى استخدامهم ليها فعلا خاطئ قطع الكهربا عن البورصه فخسرنا 2 مليار  يعملوا 4 محطات كهربا !!!!
*ثالث حاجة  افتقاده لابسط انواع البروتوكول *
مفيش رئيس بيدى تصريحات قدام القصر ووراه عربيه بسواق 
مفيش رئيس يقول الرد بكرة ويجى بكرة منشوفش اى ردود 
*رابع حاجة  ان قراره مش بايده *
لما عمل الحركة الجريئه انه يطلع رئيس المخابرات على المعاش مكنش هو اللى واخد القرار المجلس العسكرى اخد القرار وهو صدق عليه 
وطبعا باقى القرارات  من خلال مكتب الارشاد ورؤيته واتصالاته مع امريكا ومع اسرائيل وخير شاهد على ذلك مذبحة رفح 
*خامس حاجة انه لا يملك حلول لاى مشكله فى مصر *
الراجل ابيييييييييييييض هو وجماعته معندهمش اى حل لاى مشكله وعود ال 100 يوم بعد مرور نصهم لم يتحقق منهم شئ الا على موقعهم وعود الرئيس تحقق وعد واحد وهو ان الزباله اتشالت 
مع ان اى واحد بينزل الشارع عارف ان الزباله اكوام اكوام اكوام 

نقطة على الهامش 
الكهربا بتقطع مش علشان بنصدرها لغزة غزه مش مكان كبير اوى يخلى الكهربا تقطع فى كل الاماكن دى مرة واحدة
الكهربا بتقطع بالامر المباشر لتنفيذ وعد الرئيس باشراك القطاع الخاص  بنسبه فى الكهربا  ( خصخصه )  كما حدث ووعد فى البرنامج الانتخابى على قناة سي بي سي 
وطبعا كان الحل لتنفيذ وعوده دون اعتراض الشعب انه يعذب الشعب ويقطع عنه الكهربا فلما يجى يقول الحل ان الشركة الفلانيه تشترى حته من الكهربا بتاعت البلد وبكدة الاحمال تخف والكهربا ترجع لطبيعتها  الشعب هيوافق بسرعه الصاروخ


----------



## Senamor (11 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ههههههههه
> طيب
> وقطع الكهرباء خبر كاذب!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*
للاسف مغيبين ومضحوك عليكم 

هل هذه مبررات لحصول ثورة ثانية إن في اول 40 يوم لمرسي كانت بتحصل انقطاعات للكهربا والمية ؟؟؟


هل وصل الشعب لهذه الدرجه من السذاجه وهل اصبحت هذه مبررات حصول ثورة اخرى



من أمر بعودة اهالي دهشور الى قراهم ودفع 10000 جنيه لكل متضرر ؟؟ اليس مرسي ؟؟

من قام بطرد رئيس المخابرات ورئيس الحرس الجمهوري وقائد الشرطة العسكرية ومحافظ سيناء بعد مقتل الجنود ؟؟ اليس مرسي ؟؟

هل يمتلك رئيس جمهورية الجرأة لطرد أهم مناصب في اول 40 يوم من حكمة غير مرسي ؟؟


اتمنى تحكيم ضميرك وعقلك اخي الكريم*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *سينامور (اولا ايه الاسم الغريب ده؟) انت من دولة يُضرب فيها من لا يغلق محله وقت "الصلاة"، والمراة فيها لا يُسمح لها بقيادة السيارة،ولا يوجد فيها اصلا دستور مكتوب، ورئيسها لا يتكلم العربية الا بصعوبة، ومليانة قواعد امريكية، والمصدر الاول للارهابيين في العالم، ولا نافعة لا بعلم ولا برياضة...كل هذا بكوم، وانها واحدة من اغنى دول العالم بكوم! داخل ليه يا ابني تتكلم على الاقباط؟ عاوز دولتهم تصير مثل دولتك؟*



*للرفع *


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

> * للاسف مغيبين ومضحوك عليكم *


دة اللي هو احنا 
طبعا دة واضح جدا من المناقشة


> * هل هذه مبررات لحصول ثورة ثانية إن في اول 40 يوم لمرسي كانت بتحصل انقطاعات للكهربا والمية ؟؟؟*


اية يا ابني السذاجة دي 
المية و الكهربا بيقطعوا يعني نعيش ازاي 
المصيبة انهم مش بيقطعوا علشان عطل و لا مشكلة في البلد 
دول بيقطعوا علشان البية الديكتاتور بيساعد الارهابين 
فية كارثة اكبر من كدة


> * من أمر بعودة اهالي دهشور الى قراهم ودفع 10000 جنيه لكل متضرر ؟؟ اليس مرسي ؟؟*


انا مسمعتش عن ال 10.000 دي بس الناس دي خسرت ملايين
عارف يعني اية ملاييين و اتشردوا و كل دة علشان خناقة عادية مات فيها واحد  ( مع اعتراضي طبعا علي العنف عموما )
لكن دة مش مبرر للسرقة و حرق البيوت و تهجير الناس 
انت بتناقضوا نفسكو كدة في كل حاجة 


> * من قام بطرد رئيس المخابرات ورئيس الحرس الجمهوري وقائد الشرطة العسكرية ومحافظ سيناء بعد مقتل الجنود ؟؟ اليس مرسي ؟؟*


و مين اللي برء غزة اليس مرسي
ومين اللي خرج الارهابيين من السجون اليس مرسي 
متفوق يا حج من الغيبوبة الفكرية دي


> * هل يمتلك رئيس جمهورية الجرأة لطرد أهم مناصب في اول 40 يوم من حكمة غير مرسي ؟؟*


جرأة 
جرأة اية دة حتي مبيعرفش ياخد قرار لوحدة دة اسمة دلدول المرشد


> * اتمنى تحكيم ضميرك وعقلك اخي الكريم*


اتمني اخي الغالي فعلا تحكم عقلك و ضميرك 

انا كنت مع مرسي اول ما مسك و قلت اكيد هيظبط علي الاقل اول سنتين  و مش هيغلط لان العيون علية 
لكن للاسف طلع في منتهي الغباء و كمان دلدول الجماعة 
دي كارثة ان بدل ما ولائة يبقي لبلدة ولائة يبقي للجماعة 

ربنا يرحم


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

> فعلاً شئ مؤسف جداً ان غير المصريين يدافعوا عن رئيس مصر و مصر


*أنتو الي شوية طائفيين همج ، لم نعطه فرصة ؟؟ أم هو من قال أن برنامج النهضة 100 يوم ، وخلال نصف المدة دمر الموارد وخرب الدنيا ، ولم يحقق شيئاً من برنامجه بل بدأ بسجن أعدائه .
أنت تدافعين عن حشرة وكلابها فقط لأنه إسلامي ، طائفية حتى النخاع .*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اذا كان انتقاد بطريقه محترمة اوك ...لكن يتكلم عليه بطريقه استهزائيه مستفزة هنا الاعتراض



*واحد قليل أدب اجتماعي وأنت كبدوية ليس لديك أدب اجتماعي ولن تفهمي ما أقول لأن رسولك نفسه كان يمص أصابعه بعد انتهاء الأكل​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *من قام بطرد رئيس المخابرات ورئيس الحرس الجمهوري وقائد الشرطة العسكرية ومحافظ سيناء بعد مقتل الجنود ؟؟ اليس مرسي ؟؟
> *


*لالا يا حبيب قلبى يا ضنايا هى طردهم علشان الجبان الاهبل معرفش ينزل الجنازة وجاتله معلومات انه لو نزل الشارع المصريين هيفرتكوه بسنانهم فلبس الطرحة وقعد جنب ام احمد فى القصر يلعب فى صوابع رجليه 

فبدل ما يواجه الشعب انه جبان قالك معملى حركة كدا ابين فيها انه راجل 

هو مال بتاع الحرس الجمهورى بالموضوع يا تربنتينة
هو مال لقائد الشرطة العسكرية بالحدود يا حاج؟؟؟؟؟

مال بتاع المخابرات بالحادثة وهو كل مهمته انه يجمع ملعومات ويوديها للسلطة وقالهم فى اعتداء هيحصل اقفل المعبر ومرسى كلب الصهاينة قالهم لا وحماس حبايبى اقفل عليهم المعابر *

*كل القرارات الىل خدها لان مرسى ابو طرحة خاف من الشعب اللى هو واثق انه مش طايق امه

السؤال بقة الاهم وانت لا مؤاخذة مال اللى جابوك بالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟

هو انت مصرى؟ *


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*على حسب ما فهمت من كيرلس أنه سعودي ، ولذلك مهما بلغ دمار مصر سيراها أفضل من بلده التي تعيش في عصر آخر من ناحية الإنسان والفكر والحضارة والثقافة الإنسانية فهي تحتل المرتبة الأخيرة عالمياً بكل هذه الأمور لكنها في صدارة العالم بنسبتي الشذوذ وزنا المحارم .*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب هو فى حد من السعودية يا ابنى  بيتكلم دا انتوا لسه عايشين فى سنة 1433 


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*



من أمر بعودة اهالي دهشور الى قراهم ودفع 10000 جنيه لكل متضرر ؟؟ اليس مرسي ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه
تصدق فعلا هم يضحك وهم يبكى
انا مثلا خسرت فى احداث دهشور 4 مليون جنيه
وييجى يدينى 10 آلاف يقولى يالا هاتلك اوضة نوم بدال اللى اتسرقت وحتة انبوبة وبوتاجاز مسطح وابقى قابلنى لو قدرت تشترى حاجة تطبخها عليه.
الأخ سينامور لايعرف ان اسرة مكونة من 3 أفراد بتضيع مايوازى 3 الاف جنية شهريا تخيل لو الاسره دى ستة اوسبعة ال 10 الاف دى يعملوا بيها ايه.
انا لو منهم مش هاقبلها هو الاسم ان الدولة عوضت المتضررين وخلاص.؟!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ممكن تلخيص للموضوع ... قبل ما يتقفل *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أغسطس 2012)

اخوتى الاعزاء مصر انهارت لا يوجد كهرباء ولا بنزين ولا بوتجاز ولا سولار والاقتصاد منهار والمرشد ومرسى الحمد لله بخير


----------



## amgd beshara (12 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ممكن تلخيص للموضوع ... قبل ما يتقفل *​


هو دة تلخيص الموضوع زي ما قالة اخويا الغالي جورج


> عاوزين تعرفوا مرسي عمل ايه
> *اول حاجة قمع للحريات واخونه الصحافة *
> ضرب الصحفيين واخونه الصحافة والغاء كل المقالات التى تنتقد الاخوان  والعمود اليومى فى الاهرام اللى كان بيرصد عدد الايام والمشكلات وحلها فى  وعود ال 100 يوم للرئيس
> *تانى حاجة قطع المياة والكهرباء والتصريحات الاستفزازيه لرئيس الحكومه *
> ...


و علشان الاسباب دي و غيرها الثورة هتقوم 
و هي ثورة اكيد سلمية 
 والخوف كلة من ميليشيات شباب الاخوان


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

مرساه اللي بيدافع عنه نصف الاحباء المسلمين 
رسالة اليكم يا احبائي:الحج مرسي بدأ بالغدر زي صدام حسين اللي عاملينه بطل اولا بقطع السنة المعارضين واللي حصل في مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي واللي حصل قدام قصر العروبة اللي ميستاهلش مرسي اللي يدخله 
مرسي اتغدي بينا احنا الاقباط وهيعشي بيكوا احذروا 
واحب افكركوا لما حذرنا وقلنا طنطاوي زي ما عمل معانا في ماسبيرو ودهس اخوتنا ولما سمح بهدم وحرق الكنايس 
قلنا الدور جاي عليكوا مفيش حد صدقنا 
وحصل مجازر في التحرير ومجلس الوزرا ومحمد محمود والبالون وغيره
مرسي هيخلص علينا واحنا مستعدين تماما للاستشهاد علي اسم المسيح ويلف عليكوا 
احذروا الاخوان ملهمش امان​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (13 أغسطس 2012)

عليكي العوض يامصر


----------

